# Mini-Coax



## Edrick (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey I've been wondering what the usage of Mini-Coax would be for. This I guess isn't technically specific to Theater. However maybe someone from the touring / live event industry could have some uses? As some of you may have seen from my other topics I've been interested in electronics related things lately including making cables. I recently got a nice compression tool that does Coax and Mini Coax etc.. So I was just wondering what the usage would be over standard coax and I noticed there's also like 3 and 5 pair bundles.


----------



## epimetheus (Jan 1, 2010)

Video cables use mini coax. RGB, RGBHV, etc. I've got some spare here at the house that was excess from the installation of an industrial sensor. So there's a use for it in that industry as well.


----------



## museav (Jan 3, 2010)

Yep, the three cable bundle would typically be used for RGB or component video and the five cable bundle for RGBHV.


----------

